

Sean Parker and Shawn Fanning talk about Airtime [video] - jarederondu
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/06/05/sean-parker-and-shawn-fanning-talk-about-the-launch-of-their-new-startup-airtime-video/?awesm=tnw.to_1EgmH&utm_campaign=social%20media&utm_medium=Spreadus&utm_source=Twitter&utm_content=Sean%20Parker%20and%20Shawn%20Fanning%20talk%20about%20the%20launch%20of%20their%20new%20startup,%20Airtime%20[video]

======
mdgrech
Seems relatively useless to me. Suffers from the same problem as Chatroulete.
Everyone just nexts you. No lasting conversations. It seems like you should
gentle introduce ppl rather than just showing them a video feed of each other.

~~~
y3di
were you able to sign into it? When I try clicking 'Launch Airtime' it does
nothing.

~~~
flog
I had the same issue, I realise I had flash-block enabled. Fixed.

------
lurkinggrue
Ick! It requires Facebook.

------
startupfounder
chatroulette 2.0 - conference calling with strangers without the dicks?

~~~
balsam
IRC with your mum's approval

------
musashibaka
Looks like chat roulette with added social networking features.

